# Need a brand name...



## NovaS (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello all, I need a creative brand for my apparel startup. any ideas? this is my first post, if you have any ideas regarding clothing business brand names please share with me.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr Tee


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Perhaps if you'd share more information such as: your target customer, your interest(s), your location, and anything else you can think of that might help us narrow it down.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

JynxDezyns said:


> Mr Tee





Mr T said:


> I pity the fool


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

If your name is Rex, I'd go with T-Rex.

If your name is Dave, then T-Dave not so much.

I'd say Nike, but I think it's already taken.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Almost anything will do as long as you present it creatively.
Name based examples: "Nova Apparel" or NovaWear Nova & Andon



















Random unusual or technical words are particularly good for niche brands.
Example: "Vassalage" or "Wavelength" or "Critical Mass"



















Took me 15 minutes to come up with these... It's not that hard.
Don't use these by the way they are now copyrighted...
Feel free to use them for inspiration.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

There was a t-shirt company in Sydney Australia in the 80's, they don't exist anymore, there name was quite good....Top Heavy.

Tee for Two.


----------



## NovaS (Mar 1, 2021)

JynxDezyns said:


> Mr Tee


wow that's a good brand name idea!!! thank you!!!


----------



## NovaS (Mar 1, 2021)

JynxDezyns said:


> Mr Tee





TABOB said:


> Almost anything will do as long as you present it creatively.
> Name based examples: "Nova Apparel" or NovaWear Nova & Andon
> View attachment 272535
> View attachment 272536
> ...


thank you very much🤩🤩


----------



## NovaS (Mar 1, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> If your name is Rex, I'd go with T-Rex.
> 
> If your name is Dave, then T-Dave not so much.
> 
> I'd say Nike, but I think it's already taken.


then t- Nova??🙂


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

NovaS said:


> then t- Nova??🙂


 SuperNOVA?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

webtrekker said:


> SuperNOVA?


Check the trademark, find a workable domain name. Now you want us to design the logo for you too? That will cost extra. @TABOB will give you a good discount if you're a hot chick.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Nova-Star 🌞


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

webtrekker said:


> SuperNOVA?


great minds think alike


----------



## Old218 (Apr 1, 2019)

Whatever you choose, I would suggest a made up name so it's easy to trademark, easy to purchase the domain, easy to grab all of the social media names etc.


----------



## recluse (Apr 10, 2011)

I have had Great White Tees for years and never did anything with it. If you like it send me an email.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

recluse said:


> I have had Great White Tees for years and never did anything with it. If you like it send me an email.


I like the logo, @recluse, but kinda limiting if you want to sell black tees too.


----------



## recluse (Apr 10, 2011)

TeedUp said:


> I like the logo, @recluse, but kinda limiting if you want to sell black tees too.


Then sell black tees. Teepublic sells more than T-shirts.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

recluse said:


> I have had Great White Tees for years and never did anything with it. If you like it send me an email.


that is very kind of you to offer a free gift to NovaS


----------



## DollarSeed (Mar 4, 2021)

NovaS said:


> Hello all, I need a creative brand for my apparel startup. any ideas? this is my first post, if you have any ideas regarding clothing business brand names please share with me.


Reach out to the fine folks over at Fiverr.com. They have some very gifted people, and they even have digital design and logo masters who will give you a very clean professional logo to go with the catchy name you choose. As for what you call your brand, that is pretty much something you need to make the decision on. PPS (print pro shop sounds easy to remember), but you'll want to find something that you can create a URL with to give it a home base on the internet. PPS.com is taken BTW....lol


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

TeedUp said:


> @TABOB will give you a good discount if you're a hot chick.


Shucks, find some pics of some random chick on the internet and send them to him. He will do it for free!


----------



## Schwabby (Mar 9, 2006)

this is my skill, but usually I ask the questions:
What kind of designs do you want to sell?
What age is your target group?
What is your passion?
Will your designs be for a specific group of people? Such as fisherman, rockers, hunters, off roaders, crafters, brides, etc. 
Are your products going to be edgy or tame?

basically brainstorm write down everything that comes to mind.


----------

